
Show HN: Melondream: Neural Network Erotica Stream - driftwheeler
http://driftwheeler.com/
======
driftwheeler
Second time posting this. Thanks to everyone who mailed us to report problems.
The clustering is fixed and works extremely well now! There's a helpful error
message when the firewall at work or on public wifi is dropping Melondream's
UDP packets. (Melondream communicates via UDP fountain codes.)

We're looking for someone who's interested in commercializing this technology.
The user experience is unprecedented. Right?

Melondream [http://driftwheeler.com/](http://driftwheeler.com/)

Use server ID "soft1"

Watch random images ("WANDER"). When you like one, see the rest of the
photoset on repeat ("TRANCE"). To get more of some detail-- a pose, a
hairstyle, some scenery-- press that part of the image ("DREAM").

For example, if you see a woman in panties, press the panties to see more
girls wearing panties. If you like a woman's face, press her face to see
similar faces. If you like a smile, press it to see more. If want more beach
scenes, press the sand and water. If you want to see more girls in the woods,
press the greenery. If you like to see girls posing on wooden chairs, press
the chair. And so on.

This is a solution to the problem of large-scale unsupervised image
clustering.

Enjoy!

~~~
strcpy1980
Tried to install on android emulator, works deadly slow, i can't understand
what's the benefit as porn consumer for me. Make webapp, running fast enough,
so i at least can use it...

~~~
driftwheeler
Melondream is an app written in golang (using gomobile). It's almost entirely
native code, with a small amount of java Android framework on top. Not clear
how to translate such a thing into a webapp.

Surely you can imagine applications beyond pornography! The "soft1" server has
tens of thousands of photos, indexed by content. Each photo has a web link
(the VISIT button).

As for erotica, you can for example search this huge catalog of nudes by
genital (vulva) structure. Find one you like, then see who it's attached to.
Yes it's depraved, but...

Or faces. Search for faces with a feature you like.

------
driftwheeler
Our decision to use IPv6 cost us more than 70% of our potential users.
Melondream now uses UDP over IPv4.

The previous IPv6 client is no longer compatible with the server.

If you were among the hundreds of people who tried to connect but failed, we
invite you to download the new client and try again. Enjoy.

If you succeeded to connect, and plan to connect again, you also must download
the new client.

------
qyron
Does no work on my Nexus 5x (Android 7.1). Screenshot attached
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0fhrueh9gv5s2a1/Screenshot_2017050...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0fhrueh9gv5s2a1/Screenshot_20170505-070049.png?dl=0)

~~~
driftwheeler
Is there no "Server ID?" prompt?

When the keyboard appears, it should be asking you to enter a server ID (and
you should type in "soft1").

~~~
clydethefrog
I also have Nexus 5x. Black screen with input field but no prompt. Keyboard
pops up but doesn't seem to give input.

~~~
driftwheeler
Try the new APK, does it help?

~~~
RichardHeart
"Error The local firewall is blocking my UDP packets. Do you have another way
to connect to the Internet? (ErrFleet5)"

~~~
RichardHeart
I've tried phone data and public. Same fail (and verified connection was
indeed different.)

~~~
driftwheeler
RichardHeart, as we discussed with Qyron below, the APK has been modified to
print golang's standard library net package error message directly to the
user.

If you get a moment, could you run the new APK and tell us what the net
package is saying?

We expect something like "write to UDP6 ... network unreachable", but if would
be informative if the error is something different.

~~~
driftwheeler
Richard, we reverted this change after Qyron ran his test. Basically
Melondream is failing to send an IPv6 UDP packet with an 8-byte payload. Maybe
this is an Android 7.0 problem, or a problem with the interaction between
golang's net package and Android. Sorry

------
driftwheeler
We appreciate any bug reports. If Melondream is failing for you, a comment
posted here with your Android version (e.g., Marshmallow 6.0.1) and the
failure you're seeing (error message) is valuable to us. Thank you.

